# Goat with broken neck?!?!



## flowergoats

First goats and I was so excited to go get them from a friend/co-worker.
When I got there and saw the area they where keeping her and her baby, I was horrified. Then when I saw the mama goat, I was shocked! They where in a tiny chicken coop (yes they are mini's, but still), floor looked covered in chicken scratch, dirty water, celery tops scattered, and the mama goats neck looked broken!!! I asked and was told that she was attacked by a local dog that sometimes gets loose two weeks ago. Her neck is bent to the left, she shakes a bit when she walks, and she plain looks wrong. It took everything I had not to start screaming at the family that was taking care of her. :veryangry::veryangry:

I will check her wounds more thorough tomorrow, but at a quick glance there was no blood, off odor, or puss. Even I knew this was a lose-lose situation. I couldn't leave the goats there to suffer and my husband was less then thrilled about the whole thing. I can't get the goat to a vet until Friday. She is eating just fine, but is there anything I could do i the mean time to make her more comfortable and is she going to die?

Oh sorry, but one more the baby is at least a few weeks old, but when can I tell if it is a male or female? Shouldn't it have a penis/testicials that I should fairly easy to spot?.


----------



## kccjer

Turn it over and look between the hind legs. If its a boy there will be a sack there

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You can tell if a baby is a boy or girl as soon as they are born. The boys have extra parts under their stomach close to the middle and towards the bak is their sac. But girls have and extra place at their butt. Ill see if I can get some pics and show you. By the way I don't know what to tell you about the mama goat. Id need a pic and even then I probably wouldn't know hay to do. If the goats are in a bad situation and not takin care of tell them!! Show the owners what they need in order to take care of the goats. Also I wouldn't buy from them. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove

Friday is a long time to wait on that injury! Do any vets do farm visits near you?

Is the doe eating & drinking? Is she peeing? Pooping normal goat berries? Can you take a rectal temperature with a digital thermometer?

If it is the result of a dog attack she likely needs an anti-inflammatory and a pain killer but I believe they are all prescription.

HOWEVER - there are several other diseases than can cause a goats head to turn back like that and for them to be shaky when walking. I hope someone else will chime in on these as I can't recall right now! Possibly listeriosis?


----------



## liz

Her neck is likely not broken but may have infected puncture wounds causing her pain and with dog bites, tetanus can set in.... a vet is good but if she's this bad now, she may be better off seeing the vet sooner.
Bucklings have a sack between two teats and one hole under the tail... on teat on each side, a doeling has 2 teats with nothing between and 2 holes under the tail. Some goats can have more than 2 teats though.

Polio and Listeria can cause the head to turn back BUT most of the time when that happens with these conditions, the goat is down and can't get up.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Are you sure it's not polio? Or listeriosis? Do you see any wounds at all? Sorry you are dealing with this


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here Is a buckling and a doeling right beside each other. The buckling or the left and the doeling on the right.






here is a buckling.






here is a doeling  hope this helps

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## flowergoats

Mama a.k.a Daisy is eating, drinking, pooping just fine. She has firm goat berries that I see in the goat yard. I am unable to get a temp reading on her. I think she might have a neck injury of some kind. She is going to the vet tomorrow and I am hoping that x-rays will tell us something. She has a lump where the dog(s) bit her and seems to strain to hold her head at times. I don't think it is listeriosis or polio, since she has had this issues for close to two weeks now. Also was informed today that she might be two months preggers, ugh!

I'll say one thing for her, she is a great mama. Even with her injury she is not willing to cower to my dogs when they get near, and I have Engllish Mastiffs.

I can't for the life of me figure out why people get animals that they can't take care of. :evil: More


----------



## Chadwick

I am glad you were willing to take them on, I applaud you on that, most would turn around and drive away. Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno

That was really great of you to take them on. Good luck at the vet.


----------



## flowergoats

so a quick update on Daisy's condition. Her neck isn't technically broken, but all the soft tissues in her mid & upper neck are damaged & rotated vertabrae in her neck, a abceses in her neck that needed to be drained and flushed out. She is on course of NuFlo, and needed to be fatten up a bit. The vet isn't sure that she is preggers, but feel that if she is that she should get a c-section. She will always have a harsh bent to her neck for the rest of her life and as she ages, she will have issues. 

Also on a side note, her kid is a doe. We have named her Lily


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that you got her taken of.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I feel so bad for the goat!! :'( I'm glad your takin care if her 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## mountainminilynn

I'm glad that you decided to take care of them-they are lucky to have you 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## flowergoats

This morning DH found her bent over on her head. He turned her over (he is a firefighter/emt) and gently laid her on her side. besides the spasm on her legs, she was unable to move. With a heavy heart and a few tears in my eyes, we put her down this morning. We buried her in the garden and will plant a daisy mum on her grave site. Maybe a little over kill, but she was a fighter and a sweet girl. 

We spent most of the day finding Daisy's daughter Lily a new friend. I found a sweet little doe that I will finish bottle feeding. The breeder was kind enough to give Lily a CDT shot and teach me how to bottle feed her.

Thank you all for the help and the kind words.


----------



## kccjer

Oh. I am sorry. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm

I am so sorry to hear this :hug: I'm sure she is in a better place now


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. You did what you could. Glad you were able to find Lily a buddy.


----------



## goathiker

What a brave mama, to live until her daughter was safe as injured as she was. She deserves the best of everything...


----------



## Bertnut2

This kind of thing makes me so sad and so mad. I love my 2 little goats and I just can't imagine treating them so indifferent. I'm so glad you came along when you did. And Daisy is better off now as well as Lily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I hate when owners do not take proper care of their goats!!!!!!!!! But I thank you for even trying to save the does life. I would have done the same thing as you and put her down because I hate to see an animal suffer in pain. I am so sorry she died :'( but maybe the owner will start taking better care of his goats!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SlapHappy




----------



## flowergoats

I am now the proud owner of three baby goats. It is so cute how they act. I think Lily has it in her little goat head that I am her mom and that she is human. She can't understand why she is in the goat yard and not in the house with me.


----------

